# Lob und MP5



## Stria (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich warte ja schon lange darauf, dass der alte Charakterplaner endlich auf BC-Level erhöht wird. 
Endlich ist er da! Hab mich auch sofort ran gesetzt und alles ausprobiert. Sehr einfach zu bedienen, super! 

was mir nun als Heildruidchen fehlt, und vermutlich auch anderen Heilern fehlen würde, ist die Berechnung vom Manaregg "in fight" und "while casting" denn das macht nunmal ein Berufshotter aus.


Vielen Dank für eure Arbeit. TOP!


Grüsse

Stria


----------



## Lucoire (19. März 2008)

mir als Heilpriester / Arkan-Mage und Wille-Junky fehlt das auch ganz erheblich... denn ob man nun 600 Wille mit in die mp5-Berechnung mit einbezieht oder nicht, DAS ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. (Siehe "Meditation" im DISC-Baum oder "arkane Meditation" im Arkan-Baum)


----------

